# Cost of a Rapido windscreen



## bazzeruk

Can anyone tell me the cost of a Rapido windscreen please?
















Mod note: I have changed your title slightly to help get more answers


----------



## overthemoon

Does your insurance not cover either a repair or a replacement screen? Most insurance companies now let Autoglass deal directly with you and they sort all the paperwork out etc etc. You may have a premium to pay though, it depends on your policy, hope this helps.


----------



## ob1

Which type body? Coachbuilt (reasonable) or A Class (Mega Bucks by all account).


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

If its on a coachbuilt conversion chassis, same price as for a commercial van and easily obtained. Fiat or Mercedes dealer or Autoglass etc

If its an A class call Carvannes Rapido Wokingham 01189-979-1023

Peter


----------



## bazzeruk

Thanks everyone. I am probably buying one on Friday and just getting insurance quotes. It is an a class and the insurance covers up to £1500 - just wondered if that was enough. Cheers


----------



## peejay

I'd like to know the cost of a Hymer A class screen as well, hope its not hijacking the thread bazzer.

We have Comfort (Aviva) insurance and they have a £3,000 limit for windscreen replacement, can't be anymore than that surely?.

Can it :?:  

Pete


----------



## neilmac

You definitely need to check the price for a replacement as I think £1500 may not be enough!

From my own experience with an A Class windscreen (although Swift not Rapido) you'll need cover for at least £2500 - maybe a little more 8O 

Good luck...


----------



## bazzeruk

Innteresting, because Aviva have just come up with the best quote, but only £1500 winscreen cover - through Advance brokers


----------



## eurajohn

I've had a few A class vans and have been unlucky enough to have needed screen replacements in all of them In UK for a 1995 Pilote cost £1380 that was in 2001 and then on our 2001 Euramobile cost £2600 that was in 2006 and now in France on a 2005 Pilote cost €2420 that was earlier this year, most bizarre thing was a 7 week wait for a replacement screen , that with the pilote factory only a 100 odd Kms away. We've now changed to a low profile so if it happens again screens should be available immediately.
John.


----------



## peejay

bazzeruk said:


> Innteresting, because Aviva have just come up with the best quote, but only £1500 winscreen cover - through Advance brokers


Bazzer, perhaps Comfort have a different deal with Aviva, I think thats common in the insurance world.

I've just checked my policy - It clearly states in recent policy changes information - "An increase in the windscreen limit from £2,000 to £3,000"

Pete


----------



## Koppersbeat

Hi Bazzer,

You need at least £2000 cover for an A class windscreen.

Have you tried Saga insurance they give most people a good deal for the 1st year at least.

We are now with them for a 2nd year.

Be wary of Caravanguard as they only allowed a £1000 claim for our Pilote A class windscreen 3 years ago without affecting the no claims bonus.So I went for the full claim and then changed companies at renewal.

Good luck Helen


----------



## CliveMott

For any European A class motorhome screen prices phone
EFK Glass

00800 800 70 800

They were at Dussledorf and also the NEC
C.


----------



## bazzeruk

Thanks all - for info - the best deal I could find was with Axa - with unlimited windscreen cover


----------



## JockandRita

bazzeruk said:


> Thanks all - for info - the best deal I could find was with Axa - with unlimited windscreen cover


Hi Bazzer,

I got unlimited windscreen cover through the NFU Mutual, and a good price on the policy too.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------

